# Angebliche Mail von Ebay



## Saghon (16 Juli 2005)

Hi all,

heute bekam ich nachfolgende Email von Ebay.com. 

Diese Mail ist täuschend echt verfasst, bis auf das tatsächliche Linkziel (http://xhones.ad**.com/). 
Die Grafiken habe ich mal weggelassen..

Your credit/debit card information must be updated 	

Dear eBay Member,
We recently noticed one or more attempts to log in to your eBay account from a foreign IP address and we have reasons to believe that your account was used by a third party without your authorization. If you recently accessed your account while traveling, the unusual login attempts may have been initiated by you
The login attempt was made from:
IP address: 81.192.194.81
ISP Host: adsl-81-194-192-81.adsl.iam.net.ma

By now, we used many techniques to verify the accuracy of the information our users provide us when they register on the Site. However, because user verification on the Internet is difficult, eBay cannot and does not confirm each user's purported identity. Thus, we have established an offline verification system o help you evaluate with who you are dealing with.

click on the link below, fill the form and then submit as we will verify

h**p://signin.ebay.com/ws2/eBayISAPI.dll?SignIn&ssPageName=Update

Please save this fraud alert ID for your reference

Please Note - If you choose to ignore our request, you leave us no choice but to temporally suspend your account.

* Please do not respond to this e-mail as your reply will not be received.

Respectfully,
Trust and Safety Department
eBay Inc.

Helpful links
Search eBay - Find other items of interest
My eBay - Track your buying and selling activity
Discussion boards - Get help from other eBay members
eBay Help - Find answers to your questions

Learn More: Get notifications right on your desktop before an auction ends with the eBay Toolbar !

Trading guidelines

eBay will not request personal data (password, credit card/bank numbers, and so on) in an email. Learn how to protect your account.

Thank you for using eBay!
h**p://www.ebay.com/

As outlined in our User Agreement, eBay will periodically send you information about site changes and enhancements. Visit our Privacy Policy and User Agreement if you have any questions.

Copyright ) 2005 eBay Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Designated trademarks and brands are the property of their respective owners.

eBay and the eBay logo are trademarks of eBay Inc.

_URL unkenntlich gemacht. Siehe NuBe und nachfolgendes Posting. Dino/mod_


----------



## Dino (16 Juli 2005)

Gehen wir also mal davon aus, dass da irgendein überflüssiger Zeitgenosse auf die LogIn-Daten von eBay-Nutzern scharf ist. Wenn ich mir mein Schrott-Postfach, in dem täglich so rund 300 - 500 Spams eintrudeln, dann besteht ein nicht unwesentlicher Teil der Post aus solchen Versuchen. Insofern ist das obige Beispiel von vielen, wobei eigentlich gar nicht oft genug davor gewarnt werden kann.
Ich befürchte, dass es diesem Abschaum aber immer wieder gelingen wird, auf diesem Wege Opfer zu finden. Sogar in DE, obwohl die Mail in Englisch ist.

Die URL habe ich editiert, obwohl die "nur" auf die Webseite des Webhosters führt. Warum? Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass der Link bis vor Kurzem noch auf eine eBay-Fake-Seite führte, die inzwischen nach Beschwerden durch den Hoster abgeschaltet wurde. Mir hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, allerdings aber eben auch nicht ganz auszuschließen, wird mit dieser Subdomain dieser miese Kunde des Hosters nicht wieder in Erscheinung treten, mit einer anderen möglicherweise schon. Webhoster sind in der Regel sehr schnell damit, bei solchen Betrugsversuchen auf Beschwerden zu reagieren. Dennoch tut die URL als Solches nichts mehr zur Sache und ist daher verzichtbar. Die nun erscheinende Seite ist kommerziell und - wie gesagt - es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass sie evtl. doch wieder in ihrer alten Form auflebt. 
Mehr Informationswert hätte ein Screenshot der betreffenden Seite gehabt.


----------



## Tonguru (31 Juli 2005)

...und heute im Angebot:

Eine Aufforderung, meine Daten zu aktualisieren.
Gleich an 2 e-mail-Adressen, nur nicht an die, mit der ich bei e-bay registriert bin   

Diesmal gibts Screenshots:
Von der Mail, und der - angeblichen - LogIn-Seite.

Liebe Grüße,
Tonguru


----------



## Anonymous (1 August 2005)

*Ebay MAil*

Ebay würde NIE Mails an User verschicken mit der Aufforderung seine LoginDaten preiszugeben! Alle an Ebay User gerichtete Mails findet man in seinem Account und dort kann man so ziemlich sicher sein, das die MAil tatsächlich von Ebay ist!


----------



## stieglitz (2 August 2005)

Das ist ein altbekannter Phishing Versuch.
Einen sehr ausführlichen Thread, der bereits seit 04/2004 läuft gibt es hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4815
Hier sind sicher die allermeisten Tricks, die bisher versucht wurden, aufgeführt.
Zudem weiterführende Links zu entsprechende Online-Medien.


----------

